

1 + 1 = 1 or how you can get anywhere using your imagination - 1p1e1
http://1p1e1.tumblr.com/post/12637305300/imagine

======
infinity
Repunits: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Repunit>

~~~
1p1e1
Indeed. The whole blog is based on repunits. The name: 1 + 1 = 1. The date it
was started 11-11-11 11:11:11 UTC. You can find them in the page source as
well. Almost everywhere in the CSS (1px 11px 111px 1.1em, etc).

~~~
mooism2
_The date it was started 1111-11-11 11:11:11 UTC._

Er, I doubt anyone started a blog nine centuries ago. (And neither UTC nor the
Gregorian calendar had been invented.)

~~~
1p1e1
You got me there. I got a little bit too excited with the 1's. :)

